
An influential math text is getting a beautiful, minimalist edition - dvdhnt
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/2/16247282/euclids-elements-kroncker-wallis-math-text-beautiful-minimalist-kickstarter
======
f00_
>135 euros

nope, looks exactly like some other versions i've seen

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPlqJaUi5jE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPlqJaUi5jE)

I guess people will buy it, but I'd rather it be cheaper Not that i'm opposed
to modernization of classics, I love worrydream for example

[http://worrydream.com/ScientificCommunicationAsSequentialArt...](http://worrydream.com/ScientificCommunicationAsSequentialArt/)

but that is free!

------
jonnybgood
I'd rather see a beautiful, minimalist Calculus textbook for that price.
However, Spivak's Calculus is hard to beat.

~~~
santaclaus
Didn't know Spivak had a Calculus text, very cool -- I liked his diff geo
writing (sorry do Carmo fans)!

~~~
ivmi
Yes, it's nice and concise at about 150 pages,

[https://www.amazon.com/Calculus-Manifolds-Approach-
Classical...](https://www.amazon.com/Calculus-Manifolds-Approach-Classical-
Theorems/dp/0805390219)

